# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZ-Key Nokia Update, New XGOLD 110 Support Added. X1-01, X1-00.1, X1-01

## mohamed73

*zZ-Key Nokia Update, New XGOLD 110 Support Added. X1-01, X1-00.1, X1-01 
zZ-NkTool V0.071 Released.*  *Are you ready for more???*    *What New:
Added Support LBF for Infineon New XGOLD 110. 
Models Supported:
-------------------- X1-00 (RM-732)
X1-00.1 (RM-733) الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
X1-01 (RM-713)
--------------------* 
Download *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *It's Time to Fly*  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

